# Hello Brethren



## jonesvilletexas (Nov 29, 2008)

My name to Jerry Jones I am a Past Master of Melrose No.1294 located in North Houston. I am currently serving as Chaplain of Melrose and Senior Warden of Cade-Rothwell  No.1151 also President Elect of the Master Wardens & Secretors Association 30th District.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Nov 29, 2008)

Welcome Brother Jerrry! Thank you for joining the forums and if there's anything I can do let me know.


----------



## cmoreno85tx (Nov 29, 2008)

Welcome Brother. Must be hard livin in Houston with a name like Jerry Jones.  GO COWBOYS !!!


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes I have a hard time managing them from here. haha


----------

